# Top Forellenköder



## Matze Lauer (14. April 2006)

Hallo,

Was meint ihr is der  Top Forellenköder am Forellensee?!
Würd mich sehr über Antworten freuen.  
MfG Matze#h #h


----------



## bewillknevill (14. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellenköder*

Hallo Matze,
ich würd sagen Bienenmaden gehen zur zeit ganz gut.
Aber es kommt auch darauf an wie man angelt ob pose grund oder spiro.
Es gibt leute die angeln mit mais auf pose und sagenm das ist der top köder,
und andere sagen maden ist ihr top köder aber fangen tun saie beide gut!
also alles ausprobieren was geht :m!
mfg Ben


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (14. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellenköder*

Forellen Teig und Mais !

Was anderes kommt bei mir nicht auf den Haken,beim Forellen angeln |rolleyes


----------



## ThomasRö (15. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellenköder*



			
				Matze Lauer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Was meint ihr is der Top Forellenköder am Forellensee?!
> Würd mich sehr über Antworten freuen.
> MfG Matze#h #h


Forellenteig ist Standart-> aber es schadet nicht andere Köder dabei zu haben. Ich habe schon gute Erfahrung mit einer Maden/Mistwurm Kombi gemacht.


----------



## Groby (15. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellenköder*

Hallo Shadschwänze sind auch nicht verkert klappen sehr gut zum schleppen!


----------



## Seebaer (15. April 2006)

*AW: Top Forellenköder*

Hallo Matze

benutze mal die Suchfunktion, da sind jede Menge Tipps zu bekommen.


----------



## Mandarinchen (17. August 2008)

*AW: Top Forellenköder*

Hallo! 
Ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar: Hatt einer von euch ne Ahnung wie man Teig für Forellenangeln selber macht?
Freue mich auf (hoffentlich) schnelle Antworten
Mfg Mandarinchen


----------



## GuidoOo (17. August 2008)

*AW: Top Forellenköder*

@ marienchen....ich würde fast sagen, mach mal lieber nen eigenen tread auf#h
also ich fange mit kunstködern sehr gut!
Meine Favouriten sind da:

Falfish Böx in 18 gr und Heringsmuster...
wir waren mitm angelverein am puff und alle haben nicht fangen können, außer ich^^ich hatte 15 Forellen drann, konnte aber nur 5 landen, da der haken wohl doch ne spur zu groß war!

Dann noch: Kleiner Tasmanischer Teufel( tasmanien Devil )
das sind ne art blinker, die sehr leicht sind und schon bei geringen tempo sehr stark tänzeln...leider gibt es dazu keine infos im inet


----------



## Mandarinchen (17. August 2008)

*AW: Top Forellenköder*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!Wollte abe ausnahmsweise mal keine Köder kaufen sondern mal nen Teig selber machen^^ haste da ne ahnung wie das geht?
Mfg mandarinchen


----------

